# Some of my doodles.



## iFish (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, guys.

Didn't really know where to post my doodles so I thought I would make a thread and update it as I make more...

















Tell me what you think.


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 4, 2011)

You, sir, should stop doodling in your school diary page thingymajig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Xenakis has some really weird hair, too.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool, Draw monkat next time.


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2011)

I think we have the same doodling style, except my lines are a bit sharper.


----------



## iFish (Feb 4, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> I think we have the same doodling style, except my lines are a bit sharper.



Mine were sharper, but I made them more think since they wouldn't be easy to see otherwise.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 4, 2011)

I liked it, it looks like some tree merged with robots.


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah? I also draw abstract. Most of my stuff doesn't make sense.


----------



## iFish (Feb 4, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Cool, Draw monkat next time.



Why is it that monkat gets brung up into EVERY thread?

No, I won't even try to draw him... Too hard.


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[insert sexual comment here]


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a doodle I did just now.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 4, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because monkat is pretty much a meme here
Or at least one of the more known members...


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 4, 2011)

Those drawings are weird...I like them though.


----------



## mameks (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenakis is pretty kewl though


----------



## tagzard (Feb 4, 2011)

these doodles should be the next pokemon


----------



## gibberish (Feb 5, 2011)

why would you post this on the internet? they look like the scribblings of a retard.


----------



## iFish (Feb 5, 2011)

trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


Love you too.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 5, 2011)

trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


Hmmm, You must be one of them.


----------



## iFish (Feb 5, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> trashed post said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 5, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 5, 2011)

gibberish said:
			
		

> why would you post this on the internet? they look like the scribblings of a retard.


huuhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauh


----------



## Goli (Feb 5, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 5, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh man, that was a good laugh. Are you in Primary School? 

Also I noticed that you had no plans for your Valentines dance, _forever alone_


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 5, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Oh man, that was a good laugh. Are you in Primary School?
> 
> Also I noticed that you had no plans for your Valentines dance, _forever alone_


Yes, i am a little kid, spoiled like you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jackass.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win.

....And for you VA: it's a win with more than one word.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking to you..? 
If I was, I would of quoted you. 

DERP


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 5, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WIN.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I'm going to save these images to rub in your face one day.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 5, 2011)

gibberish said:
			
		

> why would you post this on the internet? they look like the scribblings of a retard.


Those are formidable looking retards with their multi-pincered arms and such.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 5, 2011)

They aren't the best, but doodles are doodles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice doodles ^.^


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine are better.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 5, 2011)

Monkat, we don't need a glimpse of what goes on inside your head when you're already inside _our_ heads.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Monkat, we don't need a glimpse of what goes on inside your head when you're already inside _our_ heads.


I disagree, respectfully.


----------



## superkidmax (Feb 5, 2011)

dat's mah doodel. idk where the idea came from.
ms paint + Win2DS Gamepad Mode = amazing art skillz


----------



## mameks (Feb 5, 2011)

lol, monkat.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> lol, monkat.


Excuse me?


----------



## mameks (Feb 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your doodles ^~^
I like them, they're kinda like what ends up on my maths classwork :3


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> They aren't the best, but doodles are doodles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say what you said, oh well, same here.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, You should work for capcom to make megaman bosses


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Wow, You should work for capcom to make megaman bosses


Hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're right! So that's Megaman's bosses looks more cooler.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 6, 2011)

Woah. Some of them are just creeeepy.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Doodle of monkat or IFish's doodles?


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

iFish.................................how old are you!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there , one of my doodles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it kinda sucks but...


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 22, 2011)

Jesus. Fridays must be pretty awesome for you.


----------

